# McCulloch Pro Mac 700



## 2Twannabe (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been looking for a saw in the 70cc class and frankly, can't bring myself to spend the asking price on a new Echo CS-680, Stihl 440, or Husqvarna 372XP, all of which appear to be rated as "professional" saws. Instead, I'm looking used, old in fact, so I bought a Pro Mac 700 off CL for $40.

My question - is the Pro Mac 700 considered a professional saw? I don't want to get in a debate over the best saw, power to weight ratio, #1 selling saw of all time, no anti-vibe, etc. I've read plenty of opinions on this forum, and you know what they say about opinions.

I just want to know if an old Pro Mac 700 is worth rebuilding. It's been seized up pretty good, so it's going to need a new piston and rings and a few other bits. I figure I can probably get this thing going again for about another $100-125.

I'd also appreciate it if anyone can shed some light on the model nomenclature. When I did a search on Pro Mac 700, I found Acres site which indicates the saw was built between 77 and 88 and had breaker point ignition and a model number of 600061. The saw I have has a model number 600116-02. When I do a search, I get results indicating it was built between 82 and 92. I want to make sure that whatever parts I buy are the right parts.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bret4207 (Dec 14, 2012)

The PM 700 is an updated version of the 7-10, one of the best pro saws ever built by Mac. It's entirely a pro grade saw, one of the last Mac produced. Well, I'll qualify that since it seems there are always odd balls-Maybe there are exceptions in the very late models, but the ones I've seen, used and worked on are all the updated 7-10 types. Lots of power in a small package. They also have a better AV system than the earlier 10 series, but they aren't up in a modern saws class in that respect. You still get some "cutters curl" with a lot of them.

I'd fix it and be very happy.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes it's a pro saw. The one I have will pull a 28" bar in hardwood without breaking a sweat. The vibes aren't all that bad. But you might invest in some good earplugs.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 14, 2012)

I find the PM700 to be slower and heavier than a 7-10, but generally they are a lot more durable. Certainly they are very capable saws and when properly care for will cut a lot of wood. 

Keep an eye on e-bay as you may well be able to pick up a running saw for what you are plannning to spend for parts, then over time you can add some parts as needed (rings, piston, cylinder) to keep that saw running forever.

As Scooterbum points out, hearing protection is a must as the old McCulloch saws are loud. 

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## djones (Dec 14, 2012)

I have a PM700 suffering from the same problems you described, I picked up a cylinder here on the site from one member and am still looking for a set of rings and a piston to complete the project so please keep posting your progress and good luck. I enjoy my 7-10 and am patiently waiting to run the 700 to compare the two.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 14, 2012)

Great saws, one of the best looking of all time too...


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 14, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I find the PM700 to be slower and heavier than a 7-10, but generally they are a lot more durable. Certainly they are very capable saws and when properly care for will cut a lot of wood.
> 
> Keep an eye on e-bay as you may well be able to pick up a running saw for what you are plannning to spend for parts, then over time you can add some parts as needed (rings, piston, cylinder) to keep that saw running forever.
> 
> ...



Hey Mark
Since your online. Is there a trick to replace the on/off switch? Hands aren't as steady as they used to be.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 14, 2012)

I haven't messed with one in a while but as I recall, I drove the pin out of the throttle trigger to provide a clear shot down to the switch. The button is held in place with a screw that also connects the kill wire to the contact of the switch.

Mark


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 14, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I haven't messed with one in a while but as I recall, I drove the pin out of the throttle trigger to provide a clear shot down to the switch. The button is held in place with a screw that also connects the kill wire to the contact of the switch.
> 
> Mark



Thanks I'll give that a try. Little sucker is really buried.


----------



## mad murdock (Dec 14, 2012)

I think my PM700 has more snoose than my husky 372. Fix it and enjoy! Properly cared for it will be cutting wood for your great great grandkids!


----------



## half_full (Dec 14, 2012)

If you are patient you may be able to get a running PM700 fairly cheap. I picked up a runner off CL for $50 last year. I've since seen runners in my area in the $100 range. I plan to pick another when I find another good deal.
I have the 372xp and it's a great saw. But, there's something about those old saws that's starting to draw me in.

Another mention on hearing protection. The saw is painfully loud.


----------



## Scooterbum (Dec 14, 2012)

One of the few saws you actually want to do a "Reverse Muffler Mod" to.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## heimannm (Dec 14, 2012)

I have now three PM800's with the large, effective mufflers. Although those saw run and cut very well, they just don't sound as impressive when they are pulling hard. I tend to use my SP81 more than the PM800 for that very reason even though a couple of the PM800's are faster in the cut.

Mark


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 14, 2012)

I took the reed valve off of my Mac4300(PM700)I ran the saw. I put the reed valve back where it was.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and info. I'm already wise to the roar factor. I started the saw up out in the garage and the wife and both dogs came out to see what I was destroying. It turns out the reed valve is shattered and about 1/3 is missing. Definitely have to replace that!

Any comments on the model number? Is the 600116-02 used to denote newer breakerless ignition? I haven't been able to find any rhyme or reason on m/n or s/n designations regarding date of manufacture.

Jeff


----------



## 2Twannabe (Dec 14, 2012)

Tzed250 said:


> Great saws, one of the best looking of all time too...



That's a nice looking saw. Mine looks like it's lived a little harder life


----------



## roberte (Dec 14, 2012)

I had the opportunity to run 2 of them from 82-84, Strong saws and the ear plugs is no joke.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Dec 14, 2012)

Here's what I'm up against...












I've already sourced and ordered the parts. Hope this has a happy ending.

Remarks re: finding a running saw for what I plan to spend repairing this one are duly noted, but where would be the fun and the challenge in that? I get a lot of satisfaction in taking something that someone else gave up on and returning it to it's rightful place as a useful tool. And then there's the part about having a good running pro saw for a third (or less) of the price of a new saw, and one that not many of my pals have ever seen to boot.

I suspect there are many of you who feel the same way. 

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## heimannm (Dec 14, 2012)

That piston is pretty rough, how does the cylinder look?

I have taken some apart that looked as bad, clean them up a bit and free up the rings and they will run. Perhaps not quite a strong as a new one but after all, it's not new anymore.

Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Dec 14, 2012)

heimannm said:


> That piston is pretty rough, how does the cylinder look?
> 
> I have taken some apart that looked as bad, clean them up a bit and free up the rings and they will run. Perhaps not quite a strong as a new one but after all, it's not new anymore.
> 
> Mark



I haven't been able to spend much time on it between my full time job and wrenching part time for a landscape company, but I think the cylinder will clean up pretty good. I have to get it cleaned up to mic it properly. It doesn't appear to be worn through the plating. The rings weren't stuck, but there's some pretty bad scoring and one really deep vertical groove in that piston. It only measured 120 psi on the compression tester. I'm using a standard automotive compression tester. I'd like to find a low volume tester for small two strokes, but haven't come across one yet.

Jeff


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 14, 2012)

I picked up a CP70 cheap because someone melted the piston, fortunately I had a roughed up PM850 with a pristine engine block and I made the swap, total investment about $60.







[video=youtube;OuA0W9APlbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuA0W9APlbE[/video]

It is a pro saw through and through.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Dec 14, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> I picked up a CP70 cheap because someone melted the piston, fortunately I had a roughed up PM850 with a pristine engine block and I made the swap, total investment about $60.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice vid. I had to run out to the garage and get my muffs.


----------



## half_full (Dec 15, 2012)

2Twannabe said:


> Here's what I'm up against...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have inspired me to get mine off the shelf and take it along on the next trip. And yes, I typically spend enough on my saws to ensure I can't recoup the investment. So therefore cannot sell them...


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 15, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I find the PM700 to be slower and heavier than a 7-10, but generally they are a lot more durable. Certainly they are very capable saws and when properly care for will cut a lot of wood.
> 
> Keep an eye on e-bay as you may well be able to pick up a running saw for what you are plannning to spend for parts, then over time you can add some parts as needed (rings, piston, cylinder) to keep that saw running forever.
> 
> ...



I found the same to be true about the 7-10 vrs PM700. I have had both.


----------



## bplust (Dec 15, 2012)

heimannm said:


> I find the PM700 to be slower and heavier than a 7-10, but generally they are a lot more durable. Certainly they are very capable saws and when properly care for will cut a lot of wood.
> 
> Keep an eye on e-bay as you may well be able to pick up a running saw for what you are plannning to spend for parts, then over time you can add some parts as needed (rings, piston, cylinder) to keep that saw running forever.
> 
> ...



Mark-

I haven't had to tear any of my 5 70cc Macs (3x 7-10a, 2x pm700) apart, so I haven't taken a look in the cylinders, but is there much difference between the two inside (all I know of differences for sure is the ignition bolt patterns)?

Regarding reliability, are you speaking of points vs electronic ignition?

I too have found that the 7-10a's are a bit stronger, but haven't had a good enough reason to check the porting out. Also, I've never ran a cp70 or a 5-10, how do these stack up in power?

Bryan


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 15, 2012)

bplust said:


> Mark-
> 
> I haven't had to tear any of my 5 70cc Macs (3x 7-10a, 2x pm700) apart, so I haven't taken a look in the cylinders, but is there much difference between the two inside (all I know of differences for sure is the ignition bolt patterns)?
> 
> ...



My CP70 runs like a PM850, I did not get a chance to run it with the original engine so I do not know how it would stack up.


----------



## bplust (Dec 15, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> My CP70 runs like a PM850, I did not get a chance to run it with the original engine so I do not know how it would stack up.



Nice video, Jim. I'm jealous!

Do the 80cc Mac motors (sp81, pm800, pm850) bolt right into all of the 70cc saws (7-10a, pm700) or does it only work with the CP70 due to antivibe?


----------



## kgip2k (Dec 15, 2012)

I think I talked to the guy about that saw, not a bad price for it, but the guy didnt seem to know or acted like he had no clue about it. I got 2 calls on 2 seperate days because he could not even remember who was coming to look at it and he thought it was me that was supposed to be coming to check it out.


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 15, 2012)

bplust said:


> Nice video, Jim. I'm jealous!
> 
> Do the 80cc Mac motors (sp81, pm800, pm850) bolt right into all of the 70cc saws (7-10a, pm700) or does it only work with the CP70 due to antivibe?



I just bolted the body parts of the CP70 right onto the PM850 engine block. I will have to look but I think it could be possible with any of the 10 series.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 16, 2012)

homelitejim said:


> I picked up a CP70 cheap because someone melted the piston, fortunately I had a roughed up PM850 with a pristine engine block and I made the swap, *total investment about $60.*
> 
> 
> It is a pro saw through and through.



Giveya $65 for it Jim...:jester:


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 16, 2012)

Figured I could find Aaron and Jim here:cool2: Gotta love an old war horse, that has stood the test of time.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 16, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Figured I could find Aaron and Jim here:cool2: Gotta love an old war horse, that has stood the test of time.



Yep. I really like the PM700 that I got from you Norm. It's my 'go to' saw much of the time. I also have a 7-10A to compare it to.....but haven't gotten it running yet. Maybe I'll go do that this afternoon. I'm curious about whether the 7-10A really runs any stronger than the PM700. It is a bit lighter, but only due to the short non-chainbrake clutch cover and smaller muffler (compared to the larger muffler and long 'muffler guard' chainbrake CC on the PM700). I have a short CB clutch cover on the way to run on that 7-10A in the places where a CB is required.





Both of these saws came from you Norm. Two of my favorites.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, I got into the cylinder tonight and it's not nearly as good as I had hoped. The before pics I took didn't turn out well, but here's a couple pics after removing the aluminum transfer and some careful honing by hand:












As you can see, there are some fairly deep scratches in the cylinder bore. I also noticed several pin holes in the plating. At this point, I'm thinking of taking a drive to an old McCulloch dealer who's been around since '57 to see what he has laying in the parts heap. I sure don't want to put a new piston in this crappy bore. Maybe he'll have a decent cylinder (hopeful) or at least a decent used piston for cheap. At least I have parts coming in case I run across another decent PM700.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 19, 2012)

If you happen to find two NOS pistons for the PM700 please let me know, I am need of one.

If you need other parts around the saw I have just about everything except clutch covers.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Dec 19, 2012)

heimannm said:


> If you happen to find two NOS pistons for the PM700 please let me know, I am need of one.
> 
> If you need other parts around the saw I have just about everything except clutch covers.
> 
> ...



I ordered the piston kit from an on-line store, I'd be happy to call and see if he has another. Come to think of it, I better call and see if he even has the one I already ordered.

Jeff


----------



## z50guru (Dec 19, 2012)

Got the old PMac7 hunnie out today for a rip :msp_w00t: Luuuuuv that sound!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/5qxasTWBdTA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 2Twannabe (Dec 25, 2012)

Hey guru...

The saw vid is nice, but as a fellow dirt biker, the hill climb vid is way more impressive.


----------



## djones (Jan 14, 2013)

heimannm said:


> If you happen to find two NOS pistons for the PM700 please let me know, I am need of one.
> 
> If you need other parts around the saw I have just about everything except clutch covers.
> 
> ...



Mark, If you haven't found a NOS piston yet, there is one on chainsawr. Piston and rings.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Jan 14, 2013)

djones said:


> Mark, If you haven't found a NOS piston yet, there is one on chainsawr. Piston and rings.



Good luck! Mine's been on back order for a month. Different source though. Got a Stihl 031AV the other day for free, so I may be shifting gears and getting the old Stihl running while I wait. Might have to part out the PM700 if the Stihl's good.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 14, 2013)

2Twannabe said:


> Good luck! Mine's been on back order for a month. Different source though. Got a Stihl 031AV the other day for free, so I may be shifting gears and getting the old Stihl running while I wait. Might have to part out the PM700 if the Stihl's good.



Ugh. That's not good news. The PM700 is three times the saw that the 031AV is..............while only weighing a tad more. Keep 'em both, or part out/sell the Stihl. I had both at one time..........and the 031AV is long gone.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Jan 14, 2013)

Keeping both would definitely be my preference. I'm a firm believer that more saws is better, and made in the USA is better still. I'm holding out hope for the PM700.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Feb 13, 2013)

I've been slowed down in my repair of the PM700. Too many other things going on and I'm looking for a decent cylinder to put it back together with. I'd love to find a NOS cylinder, but it looks like Mark's the only one that will confess to having one. 

Question about these clamshell engines... I'm assuming (yeah, that's generally not safe) that the top and bottom are machined as a set. Is it advisable to replace the cylinder without also replacing the cap/oil tank? 

Jeff


----------



## heimannm (Feb 13, 2013)

McCulloch did a pretty good job with their machining and I have found the parts can be freely mixed and matched. 

I have a couple of saws that I changed the cylinder and kept the old oil tank with no issues. I've heard of others that replaced the oil tank due to problems with the bar studs and reused the old cylinder; no issues there either.

The only catch you may encounter is some large displacement models had an extra sleeve over the PTO side bearing (bearing insert) so you have to have that sleeve and both halves need to come from a model properly equipped.

Mark


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 13, 2013)

Heres my 4300. Got it as a runner, but never ran "right". Rebuilt the carb and new fuelline and certainly a fun saw to run!


----------



## 2Twannabe (Feb 14, 2013)

heimannm said:


> McCulloch did a pretty good job with their machining and I have found the parts can be freely mixed and matched.
> 
> I have a couple of saws that I changed the cylinder and kept the old oil tank with no issues. I've heard of others that replaced the oil tank due to problems with the bar studs and reused the old cylinder; no issues there either.
> 
> ...



Well, that's good news at least. I haven't found much on ebay or anywhere else for this saw that seems reasonable. There's a guy on ebay now that has what he claims is a good used cylinder for $70.00. That seemed a little high to me.

Jeff


----------



## heimannm (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey Joe - If you ever decide the 4300 has to go, please keep me in mind. That is a beautiful saw and somewhat unusual with the 4300 lables.

Mark


----------



## mad murdock (Feb 14, 2013)

To the O P, I hope you are able to get your PM700 going. Have you called Ed at Wahlenburg Sales in Santa Fe springs, CA? He is sitting on a stash of NOS Mac Parts that he bought from the factory when they went banko. His prices are not the best but he has new stuff, and quite a variety. He called me a couple months back and said he had 2 New PM1000/Partner 100's that he was selling, and price was reasonable considering they were new. I think that the PM700 could be the best all around saw, considering all the factors, weight, power, handling, durability, dependability, looks. The pinnacle of where form meets function as far as a saw is concerned, Just sayin'. And the best part it SOUNDS like a saw should sound!


----------



## 2Twannabe (Feb 16, 2013)

mad murdock said:


> To the O P, I hope you are able to get your PM700 going. Have you called Ed at Wahlenburg Sales in Santa Fe springs, CA? He is sitting on a stash of NOS Mac Parts that he bought from the factory when they went banko. His prices are not the best but he has new stuff, and quite a variety. He called me a couple months back and said he had 2 New PM1000/Partner 100's that he was selling, and price was reasonable considering they were new. I think that the PM700 could be the best all around saw, considering all the factors, weight, power, handling, durability, dependability, looks. The pinnacle of where form meets function as far as a saw is concerned, Just sayin'. And the best part it SOUNDS like a saw should sound!



Thanks for the tip. I just found a whole bunch of places on a vanatten something website that looks promising for McCulloch parts. They mentioned Wahlenburg too. Looks like I'll be running up my long distance bill.

Jeff


----------



## joe25DA (Feb 16, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Hey Joe - If you ever decide the 4300 has to go, please keep me in mind. That is a beautiful saw and somewhat unusual with the 4300 lables.
> 
> Mark



That is certainly a compliment from the "mac Man" himself! Ill be honest, that saw is one of my favorites. Ive only used it a few times, but like you when you have as many saws as we have, a nice saw like that tends to have a pretty easy life. If I did decide to sell it I would give you first dibs on it, Id hate it to go to some gorilla who destroys it.


----------



## piroguejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

Those are some good lookin old school saws. I'm lookin for a good 70-80cc saw but waitin for the "one". I thought long and hard about a classic but everyone has steered me towards new style like stihl 044,440,460 or husky 372. Congrats!! Hope to see some vids once you get it goin.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 17, 2013)

piroguejoe said:


> Those are some good lookin old school saws. I'm lookin for a good 70-80cc saw but waitin for the "one". I thought long and hard about a classic but everyone has steered me towards new style like stihl 044,440,460 or husky 372. Congrats!! Hope to see some vids once you get it goin.



You need both ('modern' and 'classic'). Also don't count out the 268/272XP. Same time frame as the 044/046.....................and I prefer my 272XP to the 044/440/046/460 and 372XP (and have ran them all). Of course I enjoy running my PM700 and 7-10A more than *any* of those 'modern' saws.


----------



## piroguejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

I've seen some good deals on Both the 044/272 got me thinkin. Leanin more towards a 044 at this point. But I'm am going to have to own a classic at some point.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 17, 2013)

Run one of those "modern" saws, then try one of the classics and you will be spoiled for good.

Mark


----------



## Tim Carroll (Feb 17, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Run one of those "modern" saws, then try one of the classics and you will be spoiled for good.
> 
> Mark



This may be a crazy question Mark but you have mentioned you have a Dolmar 7900 and I see you have a SP81 in your signature. How does your 7900 compare to your SP81. I know the old Mac will be louder and and shake your bones but are they comparable in the cut?


----------



## heimannm (Feb 17, 2013)

If I have a need to run a saw all day and cut as much as possible, I use the 7900. That said, I really enjoy running any of the 82 cc McCulloch saws but prefer the 80/81/81E due to the real saw sound.

I would say that either of my fresh PM800's would outperform the 7900 in stuff over 25" in diameter, the 80/81/81E saws I have are not quite as fresh and would not perform as well as the 7900 in the same stuff. 

Bottom line, I think the 7900 is quicker with the 24" bar but the PM800's are better on bigger stuff. My SP models are not quite as fresh and don't compare as well as they might, I do have some NOS parts in the attic and will put together a really fresh SP81 some day.

Mark


----------



## piroguejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh I'm sure the new age stuff is a lot more refined. But when I get my new(er) saw I'm scratching this old school itch. If my dang refund ever gets here


----------



## Tim Carroll (Feb 17, 2013)

I would like to find an old school McCulloch 80cc or bigger, i would like to go newer than the 1-40 or 1-50 series and probably older than the PM 800 series for the reasons that Mark mentioned. It has to have that McCulloch sound like my dad's PM 55 and the big McCulloch power.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 18, 2013)

Tim Carroll said:


> This may be a crazy question Mark but you have mentioned you have a Dolmar 7900 and I see you have a SP81 in your signature. How does your 7900 compare to your SP81. I know the old Mac will be louder and and shake your bones but are they comparable in the cut?



The 82cc Macs aren't "bone shakers". In my hands my SP-81 doesn't seem to vibe much more than my 272XP. A 372XP does vibe noticeably less than either of those saws. I ran a 372XP with a 32" bar alongside my SP-81 (also with a 32") in big douglas fir, oak, and maple. In wood beyond 20" or so, my SP-81 was MUCH stronger than the 372XP, as it should be with an 11.5cc advantage. Both saws felt like they weighed about the same. I haven't ran 7900 Dolmar yet. I have ran a 6401 however. It was faster than my PM700 in 16" or smaller wood, but lost its advantage in the bigger stuff. The Dolkita is lighter.

The older 1-40 series, 1-50 series, and 200/250/300/etc Macs do vibrate more and are heavier (and for the most part, slower) of course. I use my SP-81 as an 'all day' cutting saw, along with my PM700 and 272XP. The SP-81 runs out of fuel often (it's thirsty, and has a small tank). That's good, as I 'run out of gas' at about the same time it does (and the break is welcome). My larger, older Macs and Homelites are mostly 'fun saws'. I try to bring at least one of them when I go cutting just to have a bit of fun. They come in handy for ripping as well...


----------



## Tim Carroll (Feb 18, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> The 82cc Macs aren't "bone shakers". In my hands my SP-81 doesn't seem to vibe much more than my 272XP. A 372XP does vibe noticeably less than either of those saws. I ran a 372XP with a 32" bar alongside my SP-81 (also with a 32") in big douglas fir, oak, and maple. In wood beyond 20" or so, my SP-81 was MUCH stronger than the 372XP, as it should be with an 11.5cc advantage. Both saws felt like they weighed about the same. I haven't ran 7900 Dolmar yet. I have ran a 6401 however. It was faster than my PM700 in 16" or smaller wood, but lost its advantage in the bigger stuff. The Dolkita is lighter.
> 
> The older 1-40 series, 1-50 series, and 200/250/300/etc Macs do vibrate more and are heavier (and for the most part, slower) of course. I use my SP-81 as an 'all day' cutting saw, along with my PM700 and 272XP. The SP-81 runs out of fuel often (it's thirsty, and has a small tank). That's good, as I 'run out of gas' at about the same time it does (and the break is welcome). My larger, older Macs and Homelites are mostly 'fun saws'. I try to bring at least one of them when I go cutting just to have a bit of fun. They come in handy for ripping as well...



I used the 7900 to 82cc Mac comparison because they are closer in displacment. I does not suprise me that that the Macs will pull harder in bigger wood and I realize that the 82cc Macs did have anti-vib features so they are probably smooth runners. I was just looking for a comparison by Mark who has both. I am looking for a project to put together and play with, maybe the SP-81 is what I am looking for.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Feb 20, 2013)

Is this turning into the new McCulloch sticky thread? 

A fellow AS member sent me a timely tip about a cylinder and piston for the PM700. Thanks! Hope it turns out to be as nice as it looked in the pictures. Hopefully the project will get moving again soon. I just couldn't bring myself to put this saw back together with a trashed cylinder.

Jeff


----------



## rheima (Feb 20, 2013)

*031av*



2Twannabe said:


> Good luck! Mine's been on back order for a month. Different source though. Got a Stihl 031AV the other day for free, so I may be shifting gears and getting the old Stihl running while I wait. Might have to part out the PM700 if the Stihl's good.



My 031 is my go to saw 99% of the time. I got it used after some dummie straight gassed his 041 Farm Boss years ago. I do not cut a lot of wood (enough for one house) but I really like my 031.


Ray


----------



## heimannm (Feb 21, 2013)

Girl's saw...

Mark


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 21, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Girl's saw...
> 
> Mark



There is photographic proof of that fact.


----------



## mad murdock (Feb 21, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> There is photographic proof of that fact.



Even if there were no photographic evidence, that saw IS still a girl's saw.....a picture makes it all the more indemnifying. To the OP how much for your "parts"saw?


----------



## homelitejim (Feb 21, 2013)

My 032 Stihl which is a bit more manly than an 031 has not made it out of the case since I got my first running 10 series saw.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Feb 22, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Girl's saw...
> 
> Mark




Geez, you guys would diss your own Mom if she didn't like yellow saws.

Jeff


----------



## 2Twannabe (Feb 22, 2013)

mad murdock said:


> Even if there were no photographic evidence, that saw IS still a girl's saw.....a picture makes it all the more indemnifying. To the OP how much for your "parts"saw?



Hopefully, it's not going to be a parts saw much longer. I just picked up a real nice used cylinder and piston and it's going back together soon. I guess I better buy some bows for my hair because the 031 is going back together too and will probably get used - a lot.

Jeff


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 22, 2013)

homelitejim said:


> My 032 Stihl which is a bit more manly than an 031 has not made it out of the case since I got my first running 10 series saw.



My 031 was sold to pay for old Mac and Homelite parts.:cool2:



2Twannabe said:


> Geez, you guys would diss your own Mom if she didn't like yellow saws.
> 
> Jeff



Nah. Only if she said she prefered stihls to old McCullochs....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## heimannm (Feb 22, 2013)

I would never diss Ray's mother (God rest her soul) as I know what a wonderful woman she was, but I will gladly point out my brother's shortcomings in regards to saw selection...

He has saws that sound like a chain saw should, why not use them?

2T - did you get the parts that were floating around on e-bay?

I may have a line on some PM700 stuff, but it may be 8-10 weeks out before I will be able to check it out for certain.

Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Feb 22, 2013)

I suspected there was a family connection. 

Yes, I got the piston and cylinder that was on ebay. It came in the mail yesterday and turned out to be nicer than I hoped. Appears the saw it came off of was used very little. Too bad he wasn't selling the complete saw.


----------



## rheima (Feb 23, 2013)

*031 usage*



heimannm said:


> I would never diss Ray's mother (God rest her soul) as I know what a wonderful woman she was, but I will gladly point out my brother's shortcomings in regards to saw selection...
> 
> He has saws that sound like a chain saw should, why not use them?
> 
> ...



Just because a saw sounds correct does not always mean it is the most efficient or fast or quiet or easyest to use or comfortable in the cut. When a person is 66 impressing the other kids is not near as important!:msp_wink:


----------



## MnSam (Feb 23, 2013)

My saw cupboard contains multiple 031's and yellow 10 series saws, and they play well with each other.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 23, 2013)

Just remember, the McCulloch sound alone will make most trees quake with fear.

Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Feb 23, 2013)

MnSam said:


> My saw cupboard contains multiple 031's and yellow 10 series saws, and they play well with each other.



Thanks again for the heads up!

I spent the day working on the 031. Should have it running early tomorrow. Then it's on to the PM700. I'm hoping mine play nice too. I don't get too caught up in what saw I'm using as long as I'm happy using it. I hate fighting stuff that doesn't want to start, run, or cut.


----------



## rheima (Feb 23, 2013)

*031*



heimannm said:


> Just remember, the McCulloch sound alone will make most trees quake with fear.
> 
> Mark



True----------------I personally witnessed the leaves falling myself but that still does not put firewood in the truck! Also, many years ago my family was firewooding and McMark and I had a little sawoff in a big chunk of maple, him with a McCulloch and me with my later straight gassed 041, I won hands down. The next weekend we were back at the same place and he showed up with a "Red" saw and not an orange and white one. There is always just a little competion when internal combustion is involved!!

Ray


----------



## 2Twannabe (Feb 27, 2013)

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to spend any time on the PM700. I had three saws apart on my workbench and thought maybe I should get them put back together before the parts start getting mixed up. I decided to start with the easiest (new ring and carb) and work toward the PM700 since it's in about as many pieces as it can possibly be. I finished one and got it dialed in, then I got tripped up by my "Girl saw" (electronic ignition conversion) project. I just finished it last night and now I can start on the Mac. Only problem is I'm having carpal tunnel surgery today, so it'll be at least another two weeks before I get started putting the yellow saw back together. 

Ray,
I'll probably be branded a sissy, but I like the way that 031 sounds. I don't understand what Mark means by "that sound like a chain saw should", it sounded like a chain saw to me.


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 27, 2013)

2Twannabe said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't been able to spend any time on the PM700. I had three saws apart on my workbench and thought maybe I should get them put back together before the parts start getting mixed up. I decided to start with the easiest (new ring and carb) and work toward the PM700 since it's in about as many pieces as it can possibly be. I finished one and got it dialed in, then I got tripped up by my "Girl saw" (electronic ignition conversion) project. I just finished it last night and now I can start on the Mac. Only problem is I'm having carpal tunnel surgery today, so it'll be at least another two weeks before I get started putting the yellow saw back together.
> 
> Ray,
> I'll probably be branded a sissy, but I like the way that 031 sounds. *I don't understand what Mark means by "that sound like a chain saw should"*, it sounded like a chain saw to me.



You'll know once you hear your PM700 running.


----------



## roberte (Feb 27, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> You'll know once you hear your PM700 running.



and without earplugs, you will be happy once it stops running. After listening to those saws in the early 80s it is a wonder we can hear at all. 
Huh? What was that?


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 27, 2013)

roberte said:


> and without earplugs, you will be happy once it stops running. After listening to those saws in the early 80s it is a wonder we can hear at all.
> Huh? What was that?



Shouldn't run any saws without earplugs or muffs. Old loggers are always hard of hearing, no matter what saws they ran. Even those saws that sound like a vacuum cleaner or oven timer will do hearing damage. My old Macs, Homelites, and Poulans sound great with ear protection. 

When I cut with my buds who all run modern saws, everybody turns and looks when I fire up one of my old workhorses. Without fail, one of my friends (including the fellow that I've quoted in my sig line) always tells me how good my saws sound afterwards. Makes me smile.:cool2:


----------



## roberte (Feb 27, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Shouldn't run any saws without earplugs or muffs. Old loggers are always hard of hearing, no matter what saws they ran. Even those saws that sound like a vacuum cleaner or oven timer will do hearing damage. My old Macs, Homelites, and Poulans sound great with ear protection.
> 
> When I cut with my buds who all run modern saws, everybody turns and looks when I fire up one of my old workhorses. Without fail, one of my friends (including the fellow that I've quoted in my sig line) always tells me how good my saws sound afterwards. Makes me smile.:cool2:



I have plugged up in the last 20 or so years, but before that it was a differnt time and different breed. tin cup on your dome, no chain brakes, pull that sliver on your own time, hurry up when you get a chance....
I roll out a couple of SP 81s and get the same reaction you do.


----------



## half_full (Feb 27, 2013)

roberte said:


> and without earplugs, you will be happy once it stops running. After listening to those saws in the early 80s it is a wonder we can hear at all.
> Huh? What was that?



First time I ran my PM700 I had no ear protection with me. I actually purchased the saw from CL on my way to help a friend cut.
After a few minutes I had to switch to one of the other saws I had with me.


----------



## rheima (Feb 27, 2013)

2Twannabe said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't been able to spend any time on the PM700. I had three saws apart on my workbench and thought maybe I should get them put back together before the parts start getting mixed up. I decided to start with the easiest (new ring and carb) and work toward the PM700 since it's in about as many pieces as it can possibly be. I finished one and got it dialed in, then I got tripped up by my "Girl saw" (electronic ignition conversion) project. I just finished it last night and now I can start on the Mac. Only problem is I'm having carpal tunnel surgery today, so it'll be at least another two weeks before I get started putting the yellow saw back together.
> 
> Ray,
> I'll probably be branded a sissy, but I like the way that 031 sounds. I don't understand what Mark means by "that sound like a chain saw should", it sounded like a chain saw to me.



That makes two of us--------------------------------------I like the sound of my 031 and it makes me a very proud owner!!

Ray


----------



## rheima (Feb 27, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Shouldn't run any saws without earplugs or muffs. Old loggers are always hard of hearing, no matter what saws they ran. Even those saws that sound like a vacuum cleaner or oven timer will do hearing damage. My old Macs, Homelites, and Poulans sound great with ear protection.
> 
> When I cut with my buds who all run modern saws, everybody turns and looks when I fire up one of my old workhorses. Without fail, one of my friends (including the fellow that I've quoted in my sig line) always tells me how good my saws sound afterwards. Makes me smile.:cool2:



Yes, once you shut them off!!


Ray


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 3, 2013)

Well, the doc said I'm supposed to take it easy for a few days and not lift anything over 5 pounds for two weeks. The problem is I'm not very good at taking it easy. So after I got a couple wheel barrows full of firewood up to the house, I decided to dig in to the PM700. 

A loooong time ago, I put some pics on here of the p/c showing it had been seized pretty good. (I know... I'm an oxymoron). I always like to try to determine the cause of the failure. In this case, I think I've discovered two possibilities. The first is, it appears the saw was run for some time without a muffler gasket in place. The cylinder and cover are both scorched from hot exhaust gas. Is it possible? probable? that debris was drawn into the combustion chamber through this gap? The other is, it appears the crankshaft seal was either installed improperly or damaged using the old "pry under the flywheel with a screwdriver and tap the crankshaft with a hammer" method of flywheel removal.








Obviously, I'll replace both crank seals while I have it apart and put it back together with a new exhaust gasket, but do you think the exhaust could have contributed to this seizure? 

Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 3, 2013)

My money's on a leaking crank seal being the culprit. Muffler gasket wouldn't do that.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 3, 2013)

If it was carboned up badly in the muffler, then the muffler started to work loose it would certainly have broken loose bit of carbon, some of which got into the cylinder and scratched it up.

Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 3, 2013)

The cylinder was certainly scratched up. Way more so than any lean seizure I've ever seen. I also have a very deep groove in the piston right about the location of the compression release hole. Are they prone to stick open on these saws? 

Jeff


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 5, 2013)

I started putting the PM700 back together yesterday. I ended up using the used piston that came with the cylinder I bought off ebay instead of the NOS piston I bought. The NOS piston didn't come with a pin and the used pin I had was a really snug fit in the bearings. They didn't seem to want to turn at all with the pin installed. When I measured everything up, the used piston was actually a little better fit too. I don't have a manual for this saw, but I assume that .006 clearance between piston and cylinder is acceptable (measured about 5mm from the bottom of the skirt).

I used the new rings that came with the NOS piston, but this is the part that really concerns me - I had .060 ring end gap. I'll admit, I've not worked on old saws much, but that seems like too much ring end gap. 

I'm not sure what the manual recommends for a sealer between the cylinder and crankcase, but I had Yamabond so that's what I used. I had to over torque the fasteners to get the gap to close up and squeeze out a little sealer and even then I'm not convinced I won't have a leak. I definitely want to do a leak down test before I go much further. I stopped there.

Feel free to comment and don't be shy about telling me if I really screwed something up.

Thanks for the help.

Jeff


----------



## heimannm (Mar 6, 2013)

If you measured the end gap by pushing the ring into the bore, you are missing the fact that there is locating pin on the piston that will fill up a good portion of that gap. I have not really come up with a precise way to check the ring end gap on saws with locating pins.

0.006" is clearance between the piston skirt and cylinder is not too bad, depending on which set of numbers you believe in the original piston and cylinder chart, the min/max difference on the 7-10 was 0.0055" (top of piston to largest bore). The smallest bore to largest skirt dimensions listed work out to 0.0017" clearance which would be a little snug for my tastes.

Be sure to pressure and vacuum test the crankcase before you to too far along. I had one leaker last year that was fixed by a second attempt with a repeat coat of 1194.

Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 6, 2013)

I've long since got over being a perfectionist, but I really didn't like the way the cylinder and crankcase went together last night. I took them apart and cleaned all the sealer off both sides and them put them back together without the crankshaft. When I held it up to the light, I could see a sliver of light on both sides of the clutch side bearing journal. When I put the bearing in the clutch side and torqued down the big screws inside the bar oil resevoir, it got disturbing...

I measured the gap on this side at .006. Probably could live with that.





This side measured .011.





Is gasket sealer going to be enough to take care of this or should I be thinking about some machine work?

Jeff


----------



## half_full (Mar 7, 2013)

Just a thought. Is there supposed to be a gasket there?


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 7, 2013)

half_full said:


> Just a thought. Is there supposed to be a gasket there?



No, it just fits together with gasket sealer. Or at least it's supposed to. Just for curiosity sake, I fitted up the original cylinder an torqued to specs and there is no gap at all. The cylinder and crankcase are machined as a set, or at least I think I read that somewhere. I was concerned about this when I decided to replace the cylinder, and I guess rightfully so.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 7, 2013)

It appears you have no screws holding it together???

What happen if you use all 8 screws (4 x 12-24 and 4 x 8-32) and tighten everything up?

I have at least one (PM55) where I swapped cylinders, kept the original crank case bottom and everything bolted up and sealed up just as it should. I am guessing with all of the screws installed and tightened the gaps will dissappear.

Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 7, 2013)

In the pictures, I have the four big screws inside the oil tank torqued to the high end of the range specified. The smaller screws didn't make enough difference to even notice when I put them in.

I'm going to measure the used piston I bought against the original cylinder. If it's not too sloppy, I'm going to put it together that way and see what I get. I'm just looking for a runner. As you said before, it doesn't have to be perfect.

Jeff


----------



## Gearhead1 (Mar 7, 2013)

The cylinder and crankcase were indeed machined as a matched set. McCulloch factory advice was never to mix and match. That being said, I know of several guys who have swapped used parts and had success.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 7, 2013)

If the saw I have is the pinnacle of McCulloch engineering, then I can certainly understand why they're not still in business. They obviously didn't have a grasp of the concept of mass production or serviceability. My 031AV may be a girl saw, but I'll bet I can take the cylinder off it and it'll fit on any other 013AV ever made. Sorry, but I'm just not sold on the whole McCulloch thing at this point. Somebody make me a believer, or pm me an offer.

Hoping, but not optimistic,

Jeff


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 7, 2013)

Comparing the 031 to the Clamshell Mccullochs is like comparing apples to Oranges.Not to Argue or anything but some Motorcycle manufactures in the early 70's machined the Bottom cases (Suzuki and Kawasaki on the Twin and triple two Strokes) as matching sets.The 031 had a Flat Surface mating to a Flat Surface without the Crankshaft being in the Equation.
A better comparison would be the Stihl Clamshells to the Mccullochs.They have about the same fit as the Mccullochs as I have found when mismatching cylinder bottoms to new (OEM) cylinder kits.One Being to mismatching an 025 top and Bottom and Second a MS390 Bottom to a New MS310 top.BUT with a Little Lapping on Glass with sandpaper and final lapping with compound on the bottoms they fit Quite Snuggly.

Did you take your Cylinder top and bottom apart in a sequence?Looks to be warpage.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 8, 2013)

2Twannabe said:


> If the saw I have is the pinnacle of McCulloch engineering, then I can certainly understand why they're not still in business. They obviously didn't have a grasp of the concept of mass production or serviceability. My 031AV may be a girl saw, but I'll bet I can take the cylinder off it and it'll fit on any other 013AV ever made. Sorry, but I'm just not sold on the whole McCulloch thing at this point. Somebody make me a believer, or pm me an offer.
> 
> Hoping, but not optimistic,
> 
> Jeff



NO SOUP FOR YOU!!

If you're ready to give up on it shoot me a price, I am making a trip back and forth across IL next week and may be able to take the problem child off your hands...

Mark


----------



## roberte (Mar 8, 2013)

2Twannabe said:


> If the saw I have is the pinnacle of McCulloch engineering, then I can certainly understand why they're not still in business. They obviously didn't have a grasp of the concept of mass production or serviceability. My 031AV may be a girl saw, but I'll bet I can take the cylinder off it and it'll fit on any other 013AV ever made. *Sorry, but I'm just not sold on the whole McCulloch thing at this point.* Somebody make me a believer, or pm me an offer.
> 
> Hoping, but not optimistic,
> 
> Jeff



Too bad its not working out for you. The 700s are good saws.
All things being equal, If I had to choose right now, Mac 700 vs Insert equal model brand here,
Mac 700.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 8, 2013)

heimannm said:


> NO SOUP FOR YOU!!
> 
> If you're ready to give up on it shoot me a price, I am making a trip back and forth across IL next week and may be able to take the problem child off your hands...
> 
> ...



I know! I know! And I was hungry too.

I owe all of you guys that have been so generous helping me with this saw a huge apology. I spoke out of frustration more than anything. This saw has been sitting on my workbench in pieces since the middle of December waiting to get a decent used cylinder for a reasonable price so I can put it back together. I finally found a decent deal on a cylinder and... well if you've been following this thread you already know.

Last night I started putting the saw back together and everything I touched turned to crap. I made more work for myself than I did progress. I finally had to walk away from it before I did something really stupid. 

I'm not ready to give up just yet, but I do apologize for talking bad about your beloved yellow brand.



Mark, 

I tried to PM you, but your inbox is full. Where do you want me to send all the parts I'm not going to use?


----------



## heimannm (Mar 8, 2013)

I cleared out a bunch of old messages, please try again.

Perhaps my travels next week will take me somewhere nearby.

Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 8, 2013)

*Almost there!*

I'm happy to report things went better today. The saw is almost done except I need to find a flywheel side crank seal and a muffler reed. 

I had a lot of trouble with the muffler not wanting to line up (part of last night's melt down). I could get the two screws to start at the exhaust port, but the last screw wasn't even close to lining up with the cylinder. I finally got it, but I'll have to take it out to put the reed in. Or I might just drill the reed and cover to fit over the allen screw and let the two small screws hold the reed and cover in place. 

I made a couple gaskets to replace the ones I destroyed (the other part of last night's melt down). Then my wife tells me she could cut them out on her Cricket (something for scrap booking) if I giver her a pattern. I might have to be a lot nicer to her; I'm always needing a gasket for something.

Here's the saw posing as the finished product...







And this is headed to somebody who really loves these yellow saws and no doubt, will find a use for them...






Thanks again for the help and for putting up with me.

Jeff


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm happy to report the saw is finished! I can't thank the AS community enough for all the help. I especially want to thank Mark Heimann for personally delivering a crank seal. 

I put the seal in and it started right up. I let it run a bit and made some minor carb adjustments and then I heard that 20 inch cherry log calling. All you guys who've been touting the virtues of these old saws can probably imagine the smile on my face while I was cutting that log into rounds. Now you can all give me a collective - WE TOLD YOU SO!

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 17, 2013)

:msp_thumbup:

700's are awesome ain't they?


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 17, 2013)

jughead500 said:


> :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 700's are awesome ain't they?



It's certainly my new favorite. You know what they say - there's no replacement for displacement. I might have to start looking for something bigger now.


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd love to find me a 800 series.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## homelitejim (Mar 17, 2013)

Don't be concerned when you find yourself selling all non yellow saws to help fund your yellow fever.


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 17, 2013)

homelitejim said:


> Don't be concerned when you find yourself selling all non yellow saws to help fund your yellow fever.



Yeap what Jim says.Been there done that lately and got the T shirt.Turned a new 455 Husky into 4 Mccullochs.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 17, 2013)

2Twannabe said:


> It's certainly my new favorite. You know what they say - there's no replacement for displacement. I might have to start looking for something bigger now.



Glad to hear you got it working. Now you know what we were talking about earlier.


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 17, 2013)

homelitejim said:


> Don't be concerned when you find yourself selling all non yellow saws to help fund your yellow fever.



Oh boy! I sharpened up the chain on my Stihl 031AV and took it to the wood lot and cut on the same cherry trunk I tested the PM700 on. I'm not going to talk down that old Stihl because it's about ten years older and 22cc smaller than the McCulloch, but I do remember thinking it seemed pretty anemic in comparison. I didn't do any timed cuts because I'm just not into that, but it seemed a lot slower.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 17, 2013)

And the McCulloch sounds like a chain saw should...

For the rest of you fellows, here are a couple of shots of Jeff in his garage. I did bring home one used PM700 cylinder and one new piston so I will have a couple of nice PM700 projects somewhere in the near future. Thanks again Jeff for the parts, you will see them appear again sometime in the future.











Mark


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 17, 2013)

Trade you another PM700 for that Hose reel behind you.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 17, 2013)

heimannm said:


> And the McCulloch sounds like a chain saw should...
> 
> For the rest of you fellows, here are a couple of shots of Jeff in his garage. I did bring home one used PM700 cylinder and one new piston so I will have a couple of nice PM700 projects somewhere in the near future. Thanks again Jeff for the parts, you will see them appear again sometime in the future.



Mark, I think you need to tune your camera. It makes me look a little fat. Maybe you could lean it out a little???


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 17, 2013)

jughead500 said:


> Trade you another PM700 for that Hose reel behind you.:msp_thumbup:



I should have traded that expensive hose reel before I did permanent damage to both knees and my neck and back. They're kind of like saws really - they can be a lot of fun, but you do have to respect the fact that they can hurt you real quick if you're not careful.

Kind of ironic now that I think about it - I have three Husky dirt bikes and have owned many more over the years, but I've never owned a single Husky chain saw.

Jeff


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 18, 2013)

Shoo yeah I just about took both my knees off when I ditched my old CZ400.Used to Play with CZ's had Cagiva's and only owned 2 Husky's a 87 WMX125 and a 87 WR430.All I have now are suzuki Street bikes.I sure do miss my dirt bikes.:msp_sad:


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 18, 2013)

jughead500 said:


> Shoo yeah I just about took both my knees off when I ditched my old CZ400.Used to Play with CZ's had Cagiva's and only owned 2 Husky's a 87 WMX125 and a 87 WR430.All I have now are suzuki Street bikes.I sure do miss my dirt bikes.:msp_sad:



1988 Cagiva WMX250 was my first real race bike. 1987 was about the time that Cagiva bought out Husqvarna. They've been Italian made bikes ever since. I don't race any more, but I still get talked into trail riding occasionally. I have to be careful though. At 52 my reaction time's a little slow, and it takes a lot longer to heal when I do something stupid.


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 22, 2013)

I used to deal in Cagiva parts all the time.Restored a 86 WMX125 many years ago.Good lord I miss plating in the Dirt.I got to find me dirt bike.Don't like this new Hiked up stuff.too much like ridin' a Over Powered Horse.A friend of mine had a Honda CRF426? back last year.Worked on it a day or so and it Locked up right after i rode it.That thing was scary even if it was tearing up.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 22, 2013)

Not 70 cc versions, but Joey (joeymt33) and I decided to take a group photo of 82 cc saws.











Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 23, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Not 70 cc versions, but Joey (joeymt33) and I decided to take a group photo of 82 cc saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NIIIIIIIIICE!

Are those pretty McCulloch bars NOS or restored? I'd like to find a period correct McCulloch bar for my PM700 or at least a stencil kit. I'm going to look at a 10-10 next week. Any thing I should be looking out for?

Jeff

BTW, who keeps their garage that clean?


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 23, 2013)

jughead500 said:


> I'd love to find me a 800 series.:msp_thumbup:



Me too! I mentioned a PM800 when Mark was visiting, thinking he might offer up a spare he had squirreled away in the attic. I mean - how many saws does one guy need?

Apparently, one guy needs many yellow saws!

Jeff


----------



## heimannm (Mar 23, 2013)

The grey/black bars are readily a available on e-bay, 18" bars from 6yooperschillin would be $15.95 + shipping, longer bars are also prevalent but more expensive.

I think 18" or 20" are perfect for the 70 cc saws for midwest hardwood applications. That said, my PM700 is fit with a 24" bar and seems to work just fine though when the wood gets that big I generaly select a bigger saw.

Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Mar 23, 2013)

homelitejim said:


> Don't be concerned when you find yourself selling all non yellow saws to help fund your yellow fever.



It's happening already. 

Jeff


----------



## goosemaster (Aug 22, 2017)

What size file do you use to sharpen the chain on the Pro Mac 700? Thanks


----------



## heimannm (Aug 22, 2017)

Depends on which chain you have. Most modern 3/8 pitch chain use a 7/32" file but the older Speed Mac chain requires 13/64" as does Stihl 3/8 pitch chain.

Mark


----------



## 2Twannabe (Aug 22, 2017)

Glad to see people are still looking at this old thread. I'm happy to report the old PM700 is still running strong 4-1/2 years later. I bought 50 acres of timber and she gets the call whenever there's any real work to be done. 

Mark,
Did you ever do anything with the PM800 that was in that group of stuff you came and bought?

Jeff


----------



## heimannm (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey Jeff - Good to know you still drop by from time to time. If you need a hand with any of your timber plot next just let me know, I would be happy to come cut for a day or two.

I expect that PM800 is in here somewhere...




Mark


----------



## goosemaster (Aug 23, 2017)

The writing on the Pro Mac 700 bar states: McCulloch .375 P .050 gauge P/N 86846A YDW B30X 5137 Patented 1976. So; with that being said; what size file would I use on the chain? Thanks to anyone who replies.


----------



## rwoods (Aug 23, 2017)

It is the chain that determines the file size. If you have a Stihl chain then use 13/64". I doubt you have the older MAC chain Mark mentioned so if you have anything other than Stihl go with the 7/32". Ron


----------



## bob kern (Nov 20, 2021)

Too late to revive an old thread????
I have a pro Mac 700 and love it. 
just picked up a “ professional 700”. 
and difference except the shell??


----------

